

Index your site on Yahoo through Bing? - mrdazm
http://search.yahoo.com/info/submit.html

======
Metatron
Because Yahoo! use Bing for their search engine, big deal, was made in 2009,
transition finished last year, amongst the transition was of course the
transfer of site indexing to Bing, and so you gotta use Bing webmaster tools
now.

It's fairly handy actually, and Bing's webmaster tools are quite good.

